# Acer is a bunch of cheapo's



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got my a500... I was so excited to flash a rom on it till I read:
"Please charge for 4 hours before use."
Now I'm waiting. Guess they can't afford to charge them


----------



## AbtXpress (Jan 6, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Just got my a500... I was so excited to flash a rom on it till I read:
> "Please charge for 4 hours before use."
> Now I'm waiting. Guess they can't afford to charge them


Every device you buy wants you to fully charge the battery before use. They ship with fully charged batteries, but the battery will deplete itself buy 1-2% daily, even when powered off. The iconia can hold its own, it's not a cheapo.

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------

